
The Jet Propelled Couch (1954) - nashke
http://harpers.org/archive/1954/12/the-jet-propelled-couch/?single=1
======
nashke
Part 2: [http://harpers.org/archive/1955/01/the-jet-propelled-
couch-2...](http://harpers.org/archive/1955/01/the-jet-propelled-
couch-2/?single=1)

